# Detailing bag



## ryandean7 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm looking for a detailing bag that can hold a clue of bottles, a microfiber and a quick detailer, etc for show days. A nice size for the boot etc. 

I've looked at the dodo boot cube and it's too small lol. Would like it t be 33cm in height ideally for he bottles I currently have. I have also looked at the angelwax bag and I can't find the dimensions of it, does anyone have one? :/ 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I recommend the auto finesse bag, holds loads and has 3 separate compartments. Mine currently has 12 bottles, wax, clay, microfibres and applicators.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

+1 for the af bag.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Chrisgreen is the man you want to talk to mate, he's got every bag under the sun! I'm sure others know a goodun too mind.


----------



## ryandean7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks lads. Will look I to it and message Chrisgreen


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ask him to post his recommendations here please


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Calm down, I'm here - just readying a post - will be up in a minute


----------



## ryandean7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah, was just messaging you too. Cheers mate


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Af bag is brilliant tbh


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the looks of the dodo maxxed bag and I think clean your car do a version of it too


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello everyone

The bag man is here 

So, based on the OP's requirements and example, I would recommend the following (in rank order, with top choice listed first):

*The Meguiar's Kit Bag (around £20):*
A boot cube, like the Dodo Juice bag, but bigger. It is lined with cool bag material, and is very thick and robust on the outside, made with a thick, heavy nylon. End result is a very tough bag that will provide a small element of protection on very hot days. Inside the main are two net bags, leaving the main space uncluttered. It is tall enough to take full-size 978ml spray bottled (I have several in mine), as well as big enough for a big pile of cloths. The flap on the front reveals a 1.5-2inch deep pocket. There's a velcro strip on the base to keep it anchored to the boot carpet (which it won't damage), and an adjustable shoulder strap for carrying:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

*CYC/Dodo Juice Maxed Up (around £30-35):*
If you want something more compartmentalised, then go for the Clean Your Car Detailing Bag/Dodo Juice Maxed Up Bag (they are the exact same bag, CYC's is Blue, Dodo's is a really nice Green. Dodo's bag is £3-£5 more expensive than the CYC version - I own both now!). With eight big round pockets on the outside (each big enough for a 500ml bottle), two more inside and two smaller pockets for things, it also has a top cover and a second storage area in the base - ideal for cloths etc. If you want one big cavernous space, the false bottom can be undone (held in place with press studs and velcro) to create one massive space:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

*Maplin Tool Tote (around £12):*
At the budget end of the market, Maplin's tool tote works well as a basic detailing bag, though the pockets on the inside and outside edges are very small, and are better suited to holding small items like brushes, rather than full size bottles of product:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

*Dodo Juice Tooled-up/Covered-up Bag (around £20-£26):*
Finally, Dodo Juice's modified tool totes are great - holds an enormous amount of stuff in the main section and have loads of larger pockets around the outside edges (and one of the inside edges) that can hold full-size flat bottles. It is very strong, has a hard base and sides, as well as plastic feet to keep it off the ground. It includes a padded shoulder strap with metal fittings for extra strength. Can be packed flat when not in use.


Detailing Kit Bag 1 by Chris Green, on Flickr


Detailing Kit Bag 2 by Chris Green, on Flickr

Hope those options are helpful.

Chris


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I have 2 Autoglym bags with all my kit in.


----------



## ryandean7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Won't quote that post again. But thanks chris! I will go for the Meguiar's, think my bottles are really tall, where did you get your bottles? In need of a smaller foam spray bottle to fit in the bag


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

B&Q are doing some great sized 1litre spray bottles for £1 at the moment.


----------



## ryandean7 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ge03 said:


> B&Q are doing some great sized 1litre spray bottles for £1 at the moment.


Thanks, will have to have a look


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

ryandean7 said:


> Won't quote that post again. But thanks chris! I will go for the Meguiar's, think my bottles are really tall, where did you get your bottles? In need of a smaller foam spray bottle to fit in the bag


I buy my spray bottles from various places in various sizes - Elite, CYC, Wilkinsons to name but three.

The Autosmart bottles (around 600ml with chemical resistant spray head) are a good size and are shorter than the Megs and most other 32oz/900ml spray bottles. Elite sell them as well as your local Autosmart Rep.

Failing that, there are several people on eBay selling nice aluminium 500ml bottles that make for a good compromise between height and capacity.

However, like I said, the taller 32oz/900ml spray bottles (with spray heads) do fit in the Meguiar's bag - just).

Chris


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Also, B&Q are doing 500ml Hozelock spray bottles for £1.50 each at the moment. I have a dozen reserved at my local store to collect in the morning.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Also, B&Q are doing 500ml Hozelock spray bottles for £1.50 each at the moment. I have a dozen reserved at my local store to collect in the morning.


Let us know if they fit in any of the bag's pockets Chris please. Most of my chemicals are in these but the bases are quite big so I didn't think they would?

Thanks for the posts :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

rayner said:


> Let us know if they fit in any of the bag's pockets Chris please. Most of my chemicals are in these but the bases are quite big so I didn't think they would?
> 
> Thanks for the posts :thumb:


Do you mean the Hozelock spray bottles or the 32oz bottles?

32oz bottles definitely won't fit in any of the pockets in any of the bags I've mentioned.

The Hozelock bottles (like the 32oz bottles) will fit in the main compartments of all the bags I mentioned (inc the Meguiar's bag). However, in terms of fitting in the bottle pockets, the only bag that has even a chance of the Hozelock bottles fitting in the pockets is the CYC/Dodo Juice Maxed Up bag.

I'll report back on this tomorrow, but expect it to be a no.

If you want spray bottles to definitely fit in those pockets, then either search out the 500ml ones on eBay I mentioned, or have a look at something like Elite's 250ml spritz bottles (very good, but not chem resistant), or their 300ml aluminium bottles - both fit in the bottle pockets of the CYC/Dodo Maxed Up bag.

Chris


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Do you mean the Hozelock spray bottles or the 32oz bottles?
> 
> 32oz bottles definitely won't fit in any of the pockets in any of the bags I've mentioned.
> 
> ...


The 500ml hozelock sprays, these http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...ock-Trigger-Spray-0-5L-9956457?skuId=10377162

I was thinking of replacing them all anyway tbh so I'll have a look :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Emailed Angelwax about their bag and Matt replied almost instantly, I've only left in the bits about the bag...

It really holds a shed load! The base of the bag is reinforced so that it
doesn't sag when it's full of products and I also added a fully detachable
shoulder strap as well to make it a very flexible addition to the range. The dimensions are 47cm x 30cm x 8cm. 


Sounds huge! Might order one of um, bloody good value for 20 quid!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have the angelwax bag, nice wee bag, ideal for storing a few bottles, MFs applicators etc, well constructed, comes with a strap etc, ideal for shows!

I did however just buy an Autobrite DB2 detailing bag, that is a monster!! have a look at that I'd highly recommend it, you could easily fit everything you'll ever need in there plus a change a clothes, its huge!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have an Autobrite DB2 bag and it's immense, loads and loads of room, is really tough, easy to clean and has a solid base....this will take some abuse!

Just when it's full loaded it is soooo heavy  That's my fault, not the bags!


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Will the db2 take the 987 bottles?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

keiron said:


> will the db2 take the 987 bottles?


986 :lol:


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Keiron said:


> Will the db2 take the 987 bottles?





asonda said:


> 986 :lol:


I think he meant 987ml bottles?

If so from memory yes it will


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

DPG87 said:


> I think he meant 987ml bottles?
> 
> If so from memory yes it will


Don't I look a *** :wall:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have two Angelwax bags.Heres one with a 500ml bottle next to it to give you a idea on size and inside are 500ml bottles.I also have detailiing brushes and mitt on top which I removed for the second photo. For £20 I think they are great and that's why I got two! The bag is well made and comes with a shoulder strap. I also have a Dodo Juice Maxed up Bag and Tooled-up Bags which are great but the Angelwax bags are a more manageable size. Hope this helps.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

asonda said:


> I have an Autobrite DB2 bag and it's immense, loads and loads of room, is really tough, easy to clean and has a solid base....this will take some abuse!
> 
> Just when it's full loaded it is soooo heavy  That's my fault, not the bags!


Post some pics! Sure we would all love to see what it actually looks like with real kit in it.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

rayner said:


> The 500ml hozelock sprays, these http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garde...ock-Trigger-Spray-0-5L-9956457?skuId=10377162
> 
> I was thinking of replacing them all anyway tbh so I'll have a look :thumb:


Confirmed - the 500ml Hozelock spray bottles do not fit in the bottle pockets in the CYC/Dodo Juice Maxed Up bag I'm afraid. Bottom is too big.

However, my 500ml aluminium spray bottles off eBay are a perfect fit if you are after some new ones:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Confirmed - the 500ml Hozelock spray bottles do not fit in the bottle pockets in the CYC/Dodo Juice Maxed Up bag I'm afraid. Bottom is too big.
> 
> However, my 500ml aluminium spray bottles off eBay are a perfect fit if you are after some new ones:


Cheers Chris, shame but doesn't matter that much, I'll get a new shiny set instead


----------

